# Super Heavy kitbash



## Ring Master "Honka" (Oct 31, 2011)

Hi All i have recently moved into a new flat so have decided to start a new project.
i managed to acquire a large tank from my brother a merkava mk2 which i think he bought from bits and kits. if so thanks bits and kits
now due to the size of this tank it will be used as a super heavy tank here are the tank pieces.










also after looking at blackadders project logs Ive decided to attempt to make the internals visible by removing the top
so i will be creating the crew and some of the controls and various other items.

so also to add to this i have a selection of various other vehicles that can be butchered for this. also some other random items.










here is the list of items
ork war buggy (no gun or gunner)
ork war trakk
ork truck
grots and runt herder
broken freeview box
random remote to old video player
giant novelty mouse (causes severe hand cramp)[useful to handicap people during lan games]
And The contents of my bits box

there are a few things i will need to get before i can start construction which include plasticard and skeletons.

I will be posting some blue prints in the next few days and will start construction soon.


----------



## hugor1 (May 6, 2008)

Interesting, Good luck and make sure its Red!


----------



## yanlou (Aug 17, 2008)

That merkava mk2 kit is nice, if im right tamiya, if so got that kit also, never thought about using it for a superheavy tho, ill look forward to see how u do it.


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza (Aug 5, 2010)

yanlou said:


> That merkava mk2 kit is nice, if im right tamiya,


It's the Academy model.


----------



## Ring Master "Honka" (Oct 31, 2011)

Ok it has been long Enough 
So long in fact that some of the stuff from the original pictures have been used for other things or thrown away 
Honka Has Patience has Gone and has decided to go to a new Go Getter going by the Name Of Orkthagerus.
he has agreed to allow him to create his spectracular tranzapufier. 










Starting With the turret realised that It sat Quite low in the shell so i cut out the turrect hold and built up with Plasticard.


















Then Reattached the turret link

After that started work on the Main Gun Barrel Increased the Base of it.


















Then cut off the extra plastic on the turret to attach

That's All for Now im hoping to do some more some time next week


----------



## Ring Master "Honka" (Oct 31, 2011)

Quick Update

Have Been bulking out the Mega Zapp Gun

Thought i would mention what i've used for the extras.

the spike on the front is from Chaos vehicle spikes. it is attached to a cut down ork Mine (Have hundreds of the Things).
then a ball and rivets made out of Green stuff.

Wire is from a Busted PC power supply. (yes i Harvested computer parts)

Barrel is attached to some plastic which i think is the bottom of a lazcannon mount which is attached to a jet engine exhaust .

Wires out the back i think is a chaos dread Flail or something. Finally attached to a generator unit from .. ... i have no idea. i think i got it from my brother but i really dont know what its from.










Bet that was thrilling to read if you managed to stay awake through that then well done Have a beer.


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza (Aug 5, 2010)

Looking good honka, i'm looking forwards to seeing it on the field.


----------



## Iraqiel (May 21, 2008)

Mate that's looking great so far, good work!


----------



## fatmantis (Jun 26, 2009)

cool..kepp it up


----------



## Ring Master "Honka" (Oct 31, 2011)

Thanks Guys for the responses


Got some updates 

added on a genrator to the top stole a mini motor from .... a disco ball rotator










then also added some orky armour and barriers for the Grot target-er to stand on 









also did some ground work on the body but i wont post that up yet as i have mostly cut holes in it.


----------

